# Dinosaur in Friendswood!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Warming up the old photo skills for nexxt week's CO trip.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice shots. He's doing a pretty good job of blending in with your plumeria. 

What did you shoot them with?

Kelly


----------

